# HTML Formular an Email verändern?



## fIrEE17 (29. März 2012)

*HTML Formular an Email verändern?*

hallo, 

ich bin zurzeit neu dabei HTML zu lernen, ich versuche grade ein kleines formular zu erstellen das al ausfüllen kann, und dann direkt an die vorher im code vermerkte email zu senden. Das mit dem Senden klappt bereits, doch ich bekomme immer eine Mail mit dem Betreff Email bereitsgestellt vom webbrowser und einen sehr einfachen Text, der etwas schöner aussehen könnte. Im Anhang hab ich ein Bild davon gemacht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun meine Frage kann man den Betreff irgendwo festlegen ? Kann man den Text den man als Email bekommt irgendwo Festlegen? Mein Code sieht so aus:

<html>
<head>
<title>Formular</title>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#116622">
<h1>Eingaben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</h1>
<hr color="blue">  

</head><body>
<form action="mailto:tim.timsen@gmx.net" method="Post" name="formular" enctype="text/plain">
Name:* <br><input type="text" name="absender" size=20><br>
Ort:* <br><input type="text" name="Ort" size=20><br>
Fehler:* <br><textarea name="nachricht" rows="6" cols="40"></textarea><br>
<p><input type="submit" value="Abschicken">


<hr color="red">  
<h2>bei weiteren fragen </h2>
<a href="mailto:hallo123@tim.de">Tim Timsen</a>


</form>
</body>
</html>


Ich finde hier keinen Eintrag der mir sagt wie die Email aussieht.



Liebe Grüße

jan


----------



## -Phoenix- (29. März 2012)

*AW: HTML Formular an Email verändern?*

moin
den Betreff kann man so festlegen < input type="hidden" name="subject" value="Betreff" >
oder auch so <form action="mailto:tim.timsen@gmx.net?subjekt=Betreff"" method="Post" name="formular" enctype="text/plain">

Lg.


----------



## fIrEE17 (29. März 2012)

*AW: HTML Formular an Email verändern?*

Moin, 
danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort
ich denke mal ich habe was falsch gemacht, ich habe das in den code eingefügt und nun sieht der so aus :

<form action="mailto:tim.timsen@gmx.net?subjekt=Betreff"Hallo" method="Post" name="formular" enctype="text/plain">
<input type="hidden" name="subject" value="hallo1">

Arbeitssicherheit <input type="radio" name="Arbeitssicherheit" >
Brandschutz <input type="radio" name="Brandschutz" ><br><br>
Name:* <br><input type="text" name="absender" size=20><br>
Ort:* <br><input type="text" name="Ort" size=20><br>
Fehler:* <br><textarea name="nachricht" rows="6" cols="40"></textarea><br>
<p><input type="submit" value="Abschicken">

(hab noch zwei radioboxen hinzugefügt,nicht fertig, aber nicht so wichtig)

nun bekomme ich aber keine Mail mit einem anderne Betreff sondern so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry wenn du dir nun denkst "man ist der dumm"  aber naja ich fange grade erst an und mein Chef gibt mir direkt solch eine Aufgabe...


----------



## -Phoenix- (29. März 2012)

*AW: HTML Formular an Email verändern?*

Moin, 
entweder
<form action="mailto:tim.timsen@gmx.net?subjekt=Hier den Betreff hinschreiben"Hallo" method="Post" name="formular" enctype="text/plain">
oder hier
<input type="hidden" name="subject" value="hier den Betreff hinscheiben">

bei mir selber ging leider auch keine der beiden Möglichkeiten obwohl sie eigentlich stimmen. Es steht 1zu1 bei mir so im Vorlesungsskript.

Hier stehen noch ein paar Möglichkeiten: How do I set a subject in a "mailto:" link?
kannst ja einfach mal ausprobieren.
<A HREF="mailto:user*+subject*@domain.dom">Link Text</A>             
<A HREF="mailto:user@domain.dom *(Subject)*">Link Text</A>             
<A HREF="mailto:user*(Subject)*@domain.dom">Link Text</A>             
<A HREF="mailto:user@domain.dom" *TITLE="Subject"*>Link Text</A>


UPDATE:
Ich hab gerad noch mal nen bissel rumprobiert so geht es bei mir :

<form method="post" action="mailto:test@test.de:?subject=Hi Dude" enctype="text/plain" >
Geht in Opera in Firefox wird der Betreff durch den Standartbetreff von Firefox überschieben.

lg.


----------



## fIrEE17 (29. März 2012)

*AW: HTML Formular an Email verändern?*

 ich dachte schon ich wär zu blöd  nun klappt das perfekt^^
vielen dank für deine Hilfe und ich wünsch dir noch nen schönen tag


----------

